# The process begins....



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

After thinking about it for years and wimping out constantly I am finally taking the plunge today....

Went meat shopping today. Only bought two weeks worth to start. Spent way more than I should have but learned a lot. Last place I went they said they'd cut me a deal on ordering bulk, should have gone there first. Should be cheaper as I go as I learn how to plan ahead and get things on sale. 

The weird looks I was getting in the grocery store!!! lol

Got home and it took me about 45 minutes to prepare everything. I did 14 "meal bags" and measured out everything. Jayda was going nuts the whole time following me around and drooling.

I've given her chicken quarters from time to time and she loved them. Wish us luck as she has her first true raw meal tonight....

...we'll see how this goes....


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Woohoo! I'm sure everything will be just fine.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Jayda is going to eat well tonight!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, you get some weird looks. I had a checkout girl ask me "how do you cook beefheart??" I was like "I don't, it's for my dogs"

She actually seemed releived that I wasn't eating it!! Good luck! Once you go raw, it's hard to go back...but you'll have to get used to explaining it to people. And I actually find raw meal preparation time kinda relaxing...weird i know!


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

First meal went well! She took her time and really chewed everything which made me happy. I fed her in her crate. After putting everything in her bowl and looking the direction of her crate I have never seen a dog run so fast to her crate in my life! She really liked it!

No signs of an upset tummy yet! *knock on wood* She has a pretty sensitive stomach so I was worried.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

I took these pictures of her today. i'm not expecting to see a lot of change as she is already on a premium food, but I thought I'd document just in case.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

First I just want to say she is gorgeous! Second congrats on switching to raw! We switched Baya over four weeks ago and the changes are crazy, even for a puppy so I can't wait to see what she looks like after a while! Bayas fur is so shiney and soft now and she has great muscle tone (for a pup lol) Can't wait to see update pics! Glad she enjoyed her dinner!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh isn't she purrrrrrdy!


----------



## geneSW (Sep 25, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking... About how much did you pay for 2 weeks of RAW feed? I've been pondering making the plung myself, but can only get 2 weeks worth at a time (sallary pay sucks like that) and need to figure it into my budget. Thanks.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Pretty girl. I'm not brave enough to go totally raw on my own so I do freeze-dried and dehydrated or frozen. Same benefits, just not whole pieces. Can't deal with blood, guts and bones!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Beautiful girl!

How tall is she, she looks really tall or maybe it's those legs, nice and lean.. so cute!

Congrats on going raw!!!

The first couple of weeks was very exspensive for me too. It was very hard to figure out what I needed/wanted/could get at first.

Now that I am ordering in bulk, I only buy every 2-3 months or so. I have a large freezer which is a tremendous lifesaver (banksaver too).

Congrats again!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Congrats on going raw. I am sure she will LOVE it!

As far as weird looks at the store goes have some fun with it. That is what I do!

I once went in to buy milk and bread for myself and they had pork kidney (or liver... just remember it was pork OM that I NEVER saw in a store). The cashies swiped the milk and bread and then read the pork..... "What do you do with this?" I simply replied I thought it would make a nice midnight snack sandwich on some nice fresh bread and cold milk to wash it down.







Keep in mind this was 12:30 AM.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

I really need to get a freezer! So far things are going very, very well. No upset stomach or anything that I can tell, and I've never seen her so excited about dinner time. I didn't want to invest too thoroughly in it before trying it for awhile. I think we have success though, so I may have to go chest freezer shopping









Tonight I am going to go to the meat market to check out how their bulk ordering works and if that will be a good option. How many different things should I buy at first?

I'm not sure how tall Jayda is. I don't think she's all that tall though. She's only a year old and hasn't filled out yet. She is all legs!







She weighs 60 pounds right now. She's kind of been going back and forth for a few months, she'll look like an adult for awhile, then the goinky teenager is back!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We're going to get a freezer at the end of the month and I can't wait...it will make buying easier and cheaper! I'm already primed to make my first bulk order and can't wait!

check on craigslist and the classifieds for freezers, most people around here are selling them for like $100-$150.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

So, my parents thought I was completely crazy when I was telling them that I am switching to raw. I've been explaining it though and they've seemed more and more interested. I just did my first bulk order, I calculated it out and it's about $20 less per month than what I'm spending on kibble!

I just got a phone call from my mom asking if they can do it with me for their Golden Retriever who has aweful ears. She said we can order together and then have a "raw day" and split it all up together.

My mom sure has come a long way in the last 6 months. They went from feeding Iams to Fromm, and now they want to do raw.

Parents! Who knew!?


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

LOL!! When I first told my dad that I started Chyanne on raw, he freaked, and told me she was going to be 'blood thirsty', then my nanny who works for a vet, said she was ' gonna stay with worms'. Well everytime time they see her, they can not get over how white her teeth are, and how shiny and soft her coat is.... well DUH she is on RAW!! And not to mention she LOVES her feeding time... this is worth it to me!


----------

